# Meine Internet Leitung wird von &quot;irgendwas&quot; belastet. HILFE!!!



## Ph0en1xx (3. August 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
Irgendein Programm ladet im Hintergrund Daten Runter, ohne das ich es will.
Ich hab zwar nur ne ISDN-Leitung, aber zum Surfen und Call of Duty 1 zocken reicht es. Seitdem ich aber so ein paar Updates von Windows runtergeladen habe und sie installiert habe, wird meine Leitung permanent belastet. Hab alles probiert, Anti-Vir rüberlaufen gelassen und bei all meinen Programmen
die Auto-Update Funtion ausgeschaltet. Und mein System habe ich erst am 29. Juni neu aufgesetzt, mit einer neuen Festplatte und ich hab meine Version von Windows erst vor einem halben Jahr gekauft.

Gibt es irgendein Programm, das die Programme anzeigt, die meine Leitung nutzen? Bitte um Link.

MFG
Ph0en1xx


----------



## Breezer (3. August 2006)

Ph0en1xx am 03.08.2006 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
> Irgendein Programm ladet im Hintergrund Daten Runter, ohne das ich es will.
> ...



Welche Programme das genau sind ist schweirig ! Mit dem TAskmanager testen wer es sein könnte ! Ausschlußverfahren !
Verbindungszeichen anklicken und nachsehen !
MS und XP telefonieren immer !
Bei bestehender inet verbindung gibt es immer Verkehr !
Mehr weiß ich jetzt auch nicht !

Bis dann


----------



## LAD (4. August 2006)

Breezer am 03.08.2006 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ph0en1xx am 03.08.2006 00:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau mal das hier: http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/TdiMon.html


----------



## Ph0en1xx (5. August 2006)

LAD am 04.08.2006 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Breezer am 03.08.2006 00:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Leute!!

Das Problem hat sich von selbst gelöst. Das "Program" hat seine Daten zu ende geladen und nun ist meine Leitung wieder  "frei".

Nochmals Danke für die Tipps!!

MFG

Ph0en1xx


----------



## DaEngineer (6. August 2006)

Hi Ph0en1xx! Falls du noch keine Firewall hast (was ich aber doch mal hoffe   ),
lad dir doch die kostenfreie Version von ZoneAlarm runter. Die zeigt auch automatisch jedes Programm an, das Kontakt vom/zum Internet aufnehmen will!
Dann weißt du in Zukunft direkt, ob es ein gewollter Download oder Adware ist.


----------

